# Sydney Skills Day



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I failed to sort this out at the start of summer, but some yakkers remain keen.

Dates:

Sunday 23 Feb.
Back up date 15 Mar.

Should be change from $100 - depends on how many yakkers commit.

Let me know!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Locked in due to request on the second date - March 15.

Cheers


----------

